# low pH shrimps



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

This is a noob question, but other than crystals, what shrimps like low pH?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

ScarletFire said:


> This is a noob question, but other than crystals, what shrimps like low pH?


All bee shrimps, CRS, CBS, Golden, Snow white, Taiwan bee. But how low are you talking about? If it's above 6.5, most shrimps can take it including tigers and most neos. Yellow is said to be less tolerant to low PH.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I have netlea and lambo aqua soil. Since neos can't breed in it, I want something else to live in it  pH should be 6.5 or less.

Would it not be recommended to put some bee shrimp into it considering that I'm only going to be able to take care of things every other week?

If not, should I just remove the substrate and replace it with something else?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

You can only take care of them every other week including feeding? 

If you only mean water change etc, and the shrimps will be fed at least two to three times a week, then it shouldn't be an issue. How big is the tank and how is it planted? What kind of filtration?　If it's not too small (10G+) and has some plants in it, tank care once every other week is fine, I don't really do much to my tank and for my 10+ tanks, I probably spend less than 10 minutes of labour per week for all tanks, time spent on watching shrimps doesn't count though ;-)

My suggestion is to put in some lower grade CRS/CBS/Golden in there and see what happens.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

ScarletFire said:


> I have netlea and lambo aqua soil. Since neos can't breed in it, I want something else to live in it  pH should be 6.5 or less.
> 
> Would it not be recommended to put some bee shrimp into it considering that I'm only going to be able to take care of things every other week?
> 
> If not, should I just remove the substrate and replace it with something else?


the ph usually for netlea and lambo is below 6. so better change other substrate if your planning to get yellows, firereds or bluevelvet. or setup another tank for your crs.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

randy said:


> You can only take care of them every other week including feeding?
> 
> If you only mean water change etc, and the shrimps will be fed at least two to three times a week, then it shouldn't be an issue. How big is the tank and how is it planted? What kind of filtration?　If it's not too small (10G+) and has some plants in it, tank care once every other week is fine, I don't really do much to my tank and for my 10+ tanks, I probably spend less than 10 minutes of labour per week for all tanks, time spent on watching shrimps doesn't count though ;-)
> 
> My suggestion is to put in some lower grade CRS/CBS/Golden in there and see what happens.


The tank is in Mississauga, but I'm in Hamilton. It's a 29 gallon tank, and I have included a photo of the tank, minus the java fern at the bottom and rotala in the back right as I relocated them to the 10 gallon. Filtration includes an aquaclear 70 with a pre-filter sponge and a seapora breeding sponge filter 136. Light is on a timer from 12pm-6pm as there was a BBA problem earlier this month.

I could ask my brother to feed for me, but he wouldn't remove leftover food. There are some red ram horn and pond snails in the tank as clean up crew though. Would this be feasible?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

ScarletFire said:


> The tank is in Mississauga, but I'm in Hamilton. It's a 29 gallon tank, and I have included a photo of the tank, minus the java fern at the bottom and rotala in the back right as I relocated them to the 10 gallon. Filtration includes an aquaclear 70 with a pre-filter sponge and a seapora breeding sponge filter 136. Light is on a timer from 12pm-6pm as there was a BBA problem earlier this month.
> 
> I could ask my brother to feed for me, but he wouldn't remove leftover food. There are some red ram horn and pond snails in the tank as clean up crew though. Would this be feasible?


Should be good then. No need to remove leftover food, just don't over feed them.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

As randy said, if you leave out what they will eat and don't overfeed and let the snails come out to eat the rest, it should be fine.

A good suggest for food for that purpose might be Omega One Algae Wafers. you can determine if the shrimp in there would eat qtr wafer, half wafer, etc. and that would easy for your brother to feed them, tell him half wafer, etc every x number of days. They hold up good under water and don't break down very fast, not a lot of protein so hard to overfeed them and overdose them on protein, and snails love them too so they will eat anything less. I use these as well because looking at the ingreidents, they are good ingredients with veggie and algae matter making up the top of the list. Hikari Algae Wafers have like fish meal or something as the first ingredient.

Big Al's usually have them, it's like $10 for a container and they last forever.


-----

Hopefully next shrimp meet you can stay a bit long and meet everyone, you were in and out quick and hello fellow Hamilton person.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

getochkn said:


> As randy said, if you leave out what they will eat and don't overfeed and let the snails come out to eat the rest, it should be fine.
> 
> A good suggest for food for that purpose might be Omega One Algae Wafers. you can determine if the shrimp in there would eat qtr wafer, half wafer, etc. and that would easy for your brother to feed them, tell him half wafer, etc every x number of days. They hold up good under water and don't break down very fast, not a lot of protein so hard to overfeed them and overdose them on protein, and snails love them too so they will eat anything less. I use these as well because looking at the ingredients, they are good ingredients with veggie and algae matter making up the top of the list. Hikari Algae Wafers have like fish meal or something as the first ingredient.
> 
> ...


Haha sorry about the shrimp meet thing. I made my brother tag along, and didn't want to bore him for long considering he doesn't know any lingo 

Is the the correct Omega food? It says flakes though. I couldn't find omega and wafer together on it's site.
http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/food-feeding-equipment/veggie-flakes-5-3-oz.html

By the way, is hikari algae wafers okay for cherries as long as I remove uneaten food? I bought a bag during the boxing week sale because it's 20% off


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

They do sell the wafers, might not be on their site but most stores do, Hamilton BA's does for sure. Their are actually Omega One Veggie Rounds, http://www.omegasea.net/products2.html scroll down the page.

The Hiakari are fine, use them up.


----------

